# MS Office zu OOo und PDF konvertieren



## Tobias (15. Jun 2006)

Hallo,
ich muss auf einem Webserver hochgeladenene Office-Dokumente konvertieren. Während es für die Konvertierung von PDF zu Word/Excel dutzende Tools gibt, habe ich für die Konvertierung von MS Office zu PDF bisher nur Tools gefunden, die ein installiertes Office voraussetzen und dann über die Druckerausgabe laufen (MS Office->RTF->PDF).
Nun will ich auf einem Webserver logischerweise kein Office installieren.

Da OpenOffice.org die von mir gebrauchte Funktionalität schon bereit stellt, nehme ich an, das es irgendwo im Netz auch Tools gibt, die das können, ohne mir die nicht benötigen Editierfunktionen, GUI usw anzubieten. Kennt jemand solche Tools oder muß ich ernsthaft hergehen und OOo auseinandernehmen, alles unnütze killen und nur die benötigte Funktionalität extrahieren?

mpG
Tobias


----------



## foobar (15. Jun 2006)

Openoffice kannst du mit XSLT und FOP nach pdf wandeln. 
http://saxon.sourceforge.net/
http://xmlgraphics.apache.org/fop/


----------



## Tobias (15. Jun 2006)

Mh, ok, das ist ein interessanter Tipp, danke. Bleibt die Frage, wie ich von MS Office nach OOo komme, bzw von OOo zu MS Office...

mpG
Tobias


----------



## L-ectron-X (15. Jun 2006)

OpenOffice kann doch mit den MS-Dateiformaten umgehen.


----------



## foobar (16. Jun 2006)

Wenn du in MsWord einen HTML-Export machst, kannst du diesen wieder mit XSLT nach FO wandeln.


----------



## Guest (16. Jun 2006)

@foobar: Ich fürchte, das werde ich dem Kunden nicht beibringen können...

@L-ectron-X: Klar, aber OpenOffice auf nem Webserver?

mpG
Tobias


----------

